# Radio Shack meter and Cal. file



## cdy2179 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm trying to use REW and a digital RS meter to measure my sub output. I've loaded the cal. file and it doesn't seem to change the measurement at all loaded or unloaded, it does however give me another line on the graph (mic/cal line) that drops off from the target line as the hz drop, another forum told me to follow the target line anyway... is this true or is the black mic/cal the target with the cal. added to it.... it other words if i want the target i need to follow the cal. line. And also if the line does offset it self in relation to the target...will it automatically adjust if i load a house curve as target?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> it doesn't seem to change the measurement at all loaded or unloaded,


That's because you haven't applied the changes.

After you install or remove the file, to apply the changes, you must select the IR Windows Icon, then select Apply Windows in the popup.



> another forum told me to follow the target line anyway


The meter cal line (black line) on the graph is for reference only. The target line is the line that you hope your response follows. The target (blue line) is set by the crossover and speaker type you choose.

I would suggest you read and become familiar with the REW HELP files and the REW Cabling and Connections Basics.

Also note the REW information Index and the Download Page.


brucek


----------



## cdy2179 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks alot, i've loaded the files but it looks like i didn't apply them. I've read the other threads you metioned a few times... i just was a little fuzzy on the calibration file.


----------

